# Blast from the past



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Found an old tape from my quadrant park days many moons ago and one tune that stands out is , System by force legato.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I found my dads old band the other day, apparently they were famous back in the day, wtf did people listen to? :lol:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinkerton's_Assorted_Colours


----------

